# Confessions of a hipster



## David Baxter PhD (May 11, 2010)

YouTube - confessions of a hipster


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 11, 2010)

"I just felt sick when I realized I was typing in  Arial..."


----------



## Daniel (May 12, 2010)

This video was too mainstream


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 12, 2010)

Typical hipster doofus reaction.


----------



## Daniel (May 13, 2010)

And, of course, my use of Verdana is meant to be ironic while your use of Verdana is typical


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 13, 2010)

... bit I did not shoot the Comic Sans...
http://failblog.files.wordpress.com/2010/05/fb-ati-smp.jpg


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 14, 2010)

For the purist...

Test Your Typography on FontTester.com


----------



## Daniel (May 14, 2010)

Interesting.  I looked up some of the fonts and settled on a Typewriter font (King).


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 14, 2010)

"That's a fine choice, sir... very elegant."


----------

